# Gamer PC zusammenstellen



## Tenergy (28. August 2011)

Hi Community

da mein alter PC seit neuestem rumspinnt habe ich mich dazu entschieden einen neuen PC zu holen der gut für Gaming geeignet ist. 
Ich hatte erst die Idee mir einen Komplett PC zu holen jedoch habe ich gelesen das es billiger ist ihn sich selbst zusammenzustellen. 
Leider habe ich davon nicht viel ahnung (bin aber auch nicht völlig doof) und deshalb benötige ich eure Hilfe- 
Also ich habe mir schon folgende Dinge ausgesuch: *
Intel Quad Core Prozessor (Intel Core i7-2600K, 3,4GHz, 8MB Cache, 1155 Sockel)
**Asus P8P67 Rev.3.0 Mainboard Sockel 1155 Intel P67 DDR3 Speicher ATX *
*Corsair Vengeance Arbeitsspeicher (PC1600, 8GB, CL9) DDR3-RAM Kit*
Graka wollte ich vielleicht die Gtx580 nehmen weiß aber nicht ob sich das lohnt für den Preis. 
Gar keinen  Plan habe ich zum Beispiel beim Netzteil, da ich nicht weiß wie man berechenen kann welches man jetzt genau braucht. 
Auch beim Gehäuse bin ich mir nicht sicher ob zum Beispiel bei einem was mir gefällt alles reinpassen würde.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einer Soundkarte aus was soll bzw kann man da nehmen? 
Ist es eigentlich emfehlenswert sich einen besseren CPU Lüfter zu kaufen oder reichen die Box-Lüfter normalerweise aus?

Außerdem habe ich noch die Frage wiee das mit dem Aufbau ist? Kann man das beim ersten mal verstehen?

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten und Ratschläge.

Tenergy


----------



## jojogangsta90 (28. August 2011)

Also.... 
Der i7 bietet über den i5-2500k Smt hinaus. Das heist es können 8 threads pro takt bearbeitet werden. Arbeitest du nicht mit cad oder so wad reicht der i5 locker aus.

Möchtest du übertakten ? Falls nicht reicht auch der i5-2400, der 20€ billiger ist, ein h61 board und der boxed kühler. Ansonsten passt das asus board.

Wie schon erwähnt, wenn du übertakten willst, solltest du einen extra kühler kaufen z.b. Den thermalright hr-02 macho, scythe mugen 2 oder den ekl alpenföhn nordwand rev. B. Kosten alle um die 35€

Zum Netzteil sollten 450-550W ausreichen z.b. Das XFX Core Edition 550W.

Wie hoch ist deine Bildschirm auflösung?

Ab 1920x1080/1200 sollte es eine AMD Raedon HD 6950 oder eine NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti sein, preislich gleiches segment, leistungsmäsig ist die amd etwas schneller und sparsamer .
Falls du eine Auflösung von ?1680x1050? Oder weniger hast, reicht auch eine hd6870/6850 von amd. Bei 1024x768 reicht selbst eine hd6790/6770 von amd.
Eine GTX 580 ist eine enthuasisten sache, aber wenn du sie unbedingt willst.

Gehäuse ist geschmackssache, sollte nat, atx format haben.
Poste einfach mal das Gehäuse was dir gefällt, dann wissen wir mehr.

Wenn du nicht absouter audio hifi enthuasist bist und bei dir kein 5.1/7.1 canton system herumstehen hast reicht die soundkarte voll.

Ram nimmst du einfach den billigsten 1333 den geizhals hergibt. Die meisten lassen sich wenn man unbedingt will, auch auf 1600 ocrn. Heatspreader sind nicht nötig und rufen nur komplikationen mit dem cpu-küjler auf.

Zusammenbauen lassen kannst du bei hardwareversand.de für 20€. Tipp: wenn du die produkte über eine suchmaschine aufrufst und dann in den einkaufswagen legst, sind sie meist ein paar euros billiger. Ansonsten kannst du bei mindfactory.de zwischen 0-6 uhr versankostenfrei bestellen. Abends erhöhen sich die preise dort leicht. Ist meistens aber trzotzdem billiger als mit versandkosten tagsüber.

Falls du dir zutraust selber zu bauen, gibts hier im forum bebilderte anleitungen zum selbstbau, ist eigtl. Nicht sonderlich schwer, solange man zwischen ram und graka unterscheiden kann. Die anleitungen sind hier im unterforum angepinnt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen.


----------



## Tenergy (28. August 2011)

Also ich habe vorhin gelesen das der i7-2600k selbst übertaktet wenns benötigt
Mein Bildschirm hat eine 1680x1050 Auflösung. 
Könntest du vllt nochmal erklären was du in der ersten Zeile meinst weil wie gesagt ich kenn mich nicht so gut aus. Welche unterschiede gibt es denn zwischen i7 und i5 weil du i5 oben erwähnst?
Also die Sachen die ich bisher ausgesucht habe passen also zusammen oder? Mit der Graka weiß ich nicht wie groß ist denn der Unterschied zwischen der Gtx 580 und Gtx570 bzw 560. Bei den Grakas von AMd kenn ich mich nicht so aus. 
Was glaubst du/ihr auf wieviel der PC vom Preis her kommen könnte? 

Tenergy


----------



## jojogangsta90 (28. August 2011)

Sowohl der i5 als auch der i7 takten automatisch um 400mhz hoch, solange es im tdp budget ist, also vereinfacht gesagt, die cpu nicht zu warm dafür ist. Der leistungsschub zur gtx 570 sind etwa 10-15% zur gtx 580 weis ich nicht genau, aber wenn die 570 schlapp macht hält die 580 auch nicht mehr lange. Bei deiner auflösung reicht eine hd6870. Die liegt zwischen gtx560ti und gtx460, etwa auf dem niveau einer gtx 560 ohne ti. Die gtx 560 ohne ti ist eine übertaktete gtx 460 und wurde insofern nur umgelabelt. Die hd6850 ist ein paar winzige prozent schneller als die gtx 460. Ich liste sie dir mal nach tempo auf.

Gtx580
Hd 6970 etwas schneller als gtx 570 kommt aber nicht an die 580 ran.
Gtx 570
Hd 6950
Gtx 560ti
Hd6870
Gtx 560
Hd 6850
Gtx 460
Hd 6790 bei deiner auflösung etwas zu langsam.

Ich denke, die hd6870 reicht bei deiner auflösung, alles über der hd6950 ist unsinn!


----------



## Thyrel (28. August 2011)

Also wenn deine Auflösung bei 1680x1050 bleibt dann brauchst nicht garnicht über ne gtx 580 nachzudenken,da sind 200€ einfach nur rausgeschmissen,spar 200 € indem du ne 6870 von asus kaufst die reicht dafür dicke.


----------



## jojogangsta90 (28. August 2011)

Der pc kommt ohne windoof vllt. Je nach dem was du nimmst auf max. 1100€
Mit dem i5 und der hd6870 einem gehäuse für vllt. 40€ und ohne oc. Funktion auf knapp 600€


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. August 2011)

Wunschliste vom 28.08.2011, 19:02 | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Hier mal ein Vorschlag von mir.

Zum zocken ist ein i7 sinnlos.

Mehr als eine 560 Ti macht bei der Auflösung kein Sinn, aber sie reich trotzdem noch auch wenn du dir später einen FullHD-Bildschirm holst. Wenn du den Bildschirm nicht wechselst, kannst du auch eine ASUS HD6870 nehmen.

Eine schicke SSD für Windows ist auch dabei, wenn du auch Programme draufhauen willst nimm 128GB 

Und ein schönes Gehäuse, mit Front-USB3 ist auch dabei  Und auch ein Mainboard damit du es nutzen kannst


----------



## Softy (28. August 2011)

Der Vorschlag von PommesmannXXL ist sehr gut  Aber eine HD6870 reicht auch vollkommen aus.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Der Vorschlag von PommesmannXXL ist sehr gut  Aber eine HD6870 reicht auch vollkommen aus.


 
Lass mich doch zu Ende editieren  Ich hab den Post nur schnell abgeschickt obwohl ich nicht fertig war weil ich unbedingt vor dir posten wollte


----------



## jojogangsta90 (28. August 2011)

PommesmannXXLs zusammenstellung ist ganz ordentlich, eine ssd bringt bei games nicht viel, auser etwas kürzere ladeueiten, ob das der aufpreis wert ist. Auxh beim Netzteil ist noch sparpotenzial. Ein Xfx Core mit 550W kostet 50€, wenn du dich für die hd6870 und gegen die oc entscheidest, reicht auch das Cougar A450 oder das Xfx core 450W . Beides sind ordentliche Netzteile und haben alle nörigen Schutzschaltungen. 

Beim Gehäuse geht im Budgwt Segment auch das Sharkoon t5 economy edition. Falls du nicht oc willst kannst du den kühler weglassen und den standartkühler nehmen.

So lassen sich sxhon 300€ sparen


----------



## Tenergy (28. August 2011)

Also was ist der großeunterschied von i7 zu i5? 
Zum i7 den ich ausgewählt habe ist hast du noch nichts gesagt. Ist der gut geeinget?

Ich denke die gtx 570 hört sich ganz gut an. Der Pc soll ja auch noch ein paar jahre halten.
Ich denke auch das ich auf jeden fall einen besseren Kühler holen werde weil 35 Euro sind echt nicht viel und dann hält der Prozessor länger und kann noch takten wenns nötig wird.
Gibts denn beim RAM keine qualitätsunterschiede weil du gesagt hast dass ich den günsitgsten nehmen soll? 

ich schaue gleich mal auf Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de vorbei und stell mal einen Warenkorb zusammen.

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe brauche ich folgendes:

Prozessor - Was ist jetzt noch mal besser geeignet i5 oder i7 
Mainboard - ich denke ich nehme das was ich im ersten Post geschrieben habe
RAM - Soll ich jetzt das billigste nehmen? Ich würde persönlich eher 2x4 nehmen damit man ggf nachrüsten kann ohne alles neu zu kaufen da das Mainboard ja nur 4 Plätze hat.
Graka - Denke die gtx570 wirds kannst du mir vllt erklären warum es davon so viele variationen gibt und warum die so verschieden kosten?
Laufwerk - Die nehmen sich alle nicht viel oder? Blu Ray brauch ich nicht  welches Laufwerk kannst du mir emfehlen?
Festplatte - Ich denke eine mit 1-2 TB wird reichen hast du einen guten günstigen Tipp bzw gibts da qualitätsunterschiede?
Kühler - ich denke ich nehme ein besseres als das standart. Hast du hier vllt einen Tipp? 
Braucht man noch andere Kühler Lüfter???
Netzteil - Müsstet du dann sagen wenn ich alle ausgesucht habe. 
Gehäuse - suche mir noch eins aus und poste kannst ja mal schauen ob es passen würde
Soundkarte - Ist in den Teilen davor schon eine dabei iwo? oder wo kommt die rein?

Vielen Dank für deine bisherige Hilfe 

Tenergy


----------



## Tenergy (28. August 2011)

Zum bildschirm nochmal kann durchaus sein das ich mir bald einen Bildschirm mit full hd hole, da mein jetziger nur geliehen ist.

Edit: Nochmal ne frage warum ist der i7 denn quatsch? Was sind denn die Unterschiede um i5?


----------



## Softy (28. August 2011)

Der i7 ist in den meisten Games etwas schneller, der Aufpreis lohnt sich aber imo nicht.

RAM reicht der günstigste mit 1,5V Spannung, CL9 und 1333MHz

Die GTX570 ist Geldverschwendung bei einer Auflösung von 1680x1050.

HDD: HD103SJ von Samsung.

Nimm einfach die Zusammenstellung vom PommesmannXXL


----------



## Tenergy (28. August 2011)

Auf der zusammenstellung von Pommesmann gehen da wirklich alle games?


----------



## jojogangsta90 (28. August 2011)

Sry ich schreib alles über ipod daher kann ich nicht erlinken aber ich zâhle dir mal alles auf.

I5-2500k Der i5 reicht aus, der i7 bringt nur was bri mehrkernoptimierter software ab 6 threads, ist bei games aber selten der fall.

Asus p8p67 passt. Da ist ein soundchip + anschlüsse integriert.

Ram 2x4 gb teamgroup elite ist mom. Das billigste. Das sind keine grosen unterschiede zwischen den rams.

Thermalright Macho sehr gutes p/l verhältnis.

Asus Hd6870 bei deiner auflösung reicht die vollkommen und du kommst billiger davob jetzt die hd6870 zu holen und in 2 jahren ne neue billige. Die 570 ist viel zu gros die langweilst du ja bei deiner auflösung xD

Gehäuse kannst du dir aussuchen poste dann halt, dann können wir gucken ob der mit dem kühler passt.

Xfx core 550w ist gut und leise. Wird erst bei 80% auslastunf etwas lauter, aber soweit kommst du höchstens mit oc.

Laufwerk wird meistens lg empfohlen ich glaub das heist lg gh22ns oder so.

Laufwerk wurde ja auch shon erwähnt die samsung spinpoint f3 1tb

Wenn du später auf full hd aufrüstest dann nimm die amd raedon hd6950.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. August 2011)

Tenergy schrieb:


> Auf der zusammenstellung von Pommesmann gehen da wirklich alle games?


 
Mit der GTX560 Ti und einer Auflösung bis FullHD auf jeden Fall 

Poste aber am besten nochmal alles hier, bevor du bestellst. Fürs Feintuning


----------



## jojogangsta90 (28. August 2011)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der GTX560 Ti und einer Auflösung bis FullHD auf jeden Fall
> 
> Poste aber am besten nochmal alles hier, bevor du bestellst. Fürs Feintuning



Die gtx 560ti is gut aber ich würde doch die hd6950 nehmen gleiche preis mehr leistung.


----------



## Softy (28. August 2011)

jojogangsta90 schrieb:


> Die gtx 560ti is gut aber ich würde doch die hd6950 nehmen gleiche preis mehr leistung.



Das ist aber nur messbar, keinesfalls spürbar.


----------



## Tenergy (28. August 2011)

Könnte einer von euch bei geizhals die hd6950 posten weil es da so viele verschiedene gibt

edit: fürs asus p8p67 vllt auch weil es da auch so viele modelle gibt


----------



## jojogangsta90 (28. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber nur messbar, keinesfalls spürbar.



Ich weis aber sie ist auch sparsamer und mich würde es dann eher reizen die amd zu nehmen, zumal sie genauso viel kostet.


----------



## Softy (28. August 2011)

Board: ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Graka: ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

könntest Du nehmen.

Ob AMD oder nvidia ist Geschmackssache, nvidia bietet PhysX und Cuda, die HD6950 ist etwas schneller. Falsch machst Du mit keiner der beiden Karten was


----------



## jojogangsta90 (28. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Board: ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
> Graka: ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
> 
> könntest Du nehmen.



Dankeeee... Die hd6950 ich weis ich weis aber es musste einfach sein.


----------



## Tenergy (28. August 2011)

Soo erstmal danke für eure tipps hier ist erstmal die liste OHNE Gehäuse. 

Meine Wunschliste | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

könntet ihr mir dann vllt sagen wie groß das Gehäuse sein müsste weil dann kann ich die größe bei der suche einschränken
Beim Netzteil bin ich mir auch nicht sicher ob es richtig ist müsst ihr mal schaun.

Danke 
Tenergy


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. August 2011)

Du musst die Wunschliste erst öffentlich freigeben. So kommen wir nur auf unsere eigene "Meine Wunschliste"


----------



## Tenergy (28. August 2011)

Und wie geht das habe es jetzt auf die schnelle nicht gefunden

Edit: Jetzt müsste es gehen http://gh.de/?cat=WL-178100


----------



## jojogangsta90 (28. August 2011)

Deine wunschliste ist leer. Du musst dich gei geizhals registrieren, die cookie liste in den benutzeracc. Kopieren und offentlich einsehbar machen. Hört sich sxhwer an ist aber simple mit 3 klicks getan. Netzteil kannat du getrost zum xfx greifen.

Es basiert auf einem seasonic netzteil und wurde umgelabelt. Seasonic ist einer der bwsten netzteil hersteler mom. Auf dem markt.

Edit: ne geht immer noch nicht.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. August 2011)

Tenergy schrieb:


> Und wie geht das habe es jetzt auf die schnelle nicht gefunden
> 
> Edit: Jetzt müsste es gehen


 

Du registrierst dich, dann kopierst du die Wunschliste in deinen Benutzeraccount (der Button springt ins Auge) und dann gibst du die Liste öffentlich frei.

Alternativ kannst du auch alle Teile einzeln hier posten


----------



## Tenergy (28. August 2011)

Habs jetzt geschafft siehe oben


----------



## jojogangsta90 (28. August 2011)

Ja geht jetzt sieht super aus!!!

Wenn du willst kannst du auch das xfx nehmen, wie gesagt ist ein umgelabeltes seasonic. 

Gehäuse wäre ein gutes z.b. Das coolermaster cm690ii . Beim macho sollte da gehäuse sxhon mind. 210mm breit. Würdest du den ekl alpenföhn nordwand nehmen dürften 200mm auch noch knapp passen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. August 2011)

Tenergy schrieb:


> Habs jetzt geschafft siehe oben



Das gibt ein "SIGN " von mir. 

Ein paar Gehäuse:

Ohne Front-USB3:

Xigmatek Midgard, ohne Fenster
Xigmatek Midgard, mit Fenster

CM 690 II Lite, ohne Fenster
CM 690 II Lite, mit Fenster


Mit Front-USB3:

Corsair 400R

Corsair 600T


Alle sind gut, das ist absolute Geschmackssache


----------



## jojogangsta90 (28. August 2011)

Anaonsten gäbe es von sharkoon auch das scorpio 1000 finde ich auch sehr schön. Das cm 690ii ist echt super.


----------



## Tenergy (28. August 2011)

Der ist zu klein oder???

MS-Tech CA-0300 Hornet NG | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Tenergy (28. August 2011)

Der scorpio 1000 is nice derzeit mein favorit


----------



## Tenergy (28. August 2011)

So das ist jetzt die Liste mit Gehäuse und Windows 7 bin jetzt bei Knapp 800 Euro. Also wenn euch noch was einfällt vom Geld her würde noch was gehen

http://gh.de/eu/?cat=WL-178118


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. August 2011)

Wenn du kein Front-USB3 willst, dann kannst du das Scorpio nehmen 

Je nachdem wie viel noch geht, eine 64GB o. 128GB SSD 

Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Softy (28. August 2011)

Deine Wunschliste ist wieder leer. Aber wenn der Pommesmann schon drübergeschaut hat, passt alles


----------



## Thyrel (28. August 2011)

liste ist leer^^


----------



## Tenergy (28. August 2011)

Ich verstehs nicht hier nochmal die Liste

| gh.de (geizhals.at) EU


----------



## Softy (28. August 2011)

Immer noch leer


----------



## Tenergy (28. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Immer noch leer



Probiers nochmal wen jetzt nicht geht dann weiß ich auch net


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. August 2011)

Also bei mir gehts  Ist die gleiche Liste wie eben nur mit dem Scorpio-Gehäuse  Daher hast du meinen Segen


----------



## Tenergy (28. August 2011)

Also SSD bringt ja schnelleres zugreifen auf die daten wv prozent macht das denn ca. aus


----------



## Thyrel (28. August 2011)

Schönes System,schaut super aus


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. August 2011)

Also mit einer SSD wird dein komplettes System schneller, Programme starten innerhalb von einer Sekunde, Windows bootet viel schneller. Bei Spielen bringt eine SSD aber eher wenig.


----------



## Tenergy (28. August 2011)

Kann man die theoretisch auch nachrüsten?


----------



## Thyrel (28. August 2011)

ja das geht werd ich auch noch machen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. August 2011)

Ja klar, das geht auch. Du musst halt nur Windows neu installieren


----------



## Tenergy (28. August 2011)

Hab noch ne frage kann ich bei dem PC dann auch übertakten? Extra Kühler ist ja dabei.

Und nochmal reicht die Leistung vom Netzteil? 

Danke an alle die geholfen haben.

Tenergy


----------



## Thyrel (28. August 2011)

Übertakten sollte damit kein Problem sein.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. August 2011)

Ja, du kannst dank K-CPU und Z68-Chipsatz die CPU übertakten. Der Kühler ist einer der stärksten am Markt, der reicht mehr als locker.

Das Netzteil ist ebenfalls richtig gut und auf jeden Fall mehr als ausreichend. Sonst hätte ich es ja nicht empfohlen


----------



## Tenergy (28. August 2011)

Ach ja eins noch wisst ihr vllt wieviele Kabel mitgeliefert werden und wv und welche ich noch brauche? Und was ist mit Lüftern braucht man welche oder sind die dabei


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. August 2011)

Kabel brauchst du keine mehr extra, alle benötigten befinden sich im Lieferumfang der Komponenten.

Die Lüfter im Scorpio sollen relativ gut sein. Sollten sie dir trotzdem nicht gefallen, kannst du sie hinterher immernoch austauschen


----------



## Softy (28. August 2011)

Kabel etc. sind alle dabei, ein DVI- bzw. HDMI-Kabel brauchst Du, falls nicht im Lieferumfang des Monitors oder der Grafikkarte dabei.


----------



## Tenergy (30. August 2011)

Würde dieser SSD mit den vorherig genannten sachen passen?

64GB Crucial m4 SSD CT064M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron - VibuOnline


----------



## Softy (30. August 2011)

Die Crucial m4 ist super


----------



## Tenergy (30. August 2011)

bist du eigentlich immer on ?


----------



## Softy (30. August 2011)

Tenergy schrieb:


> bist du eigentlich immer on ?



Ich bin multitaskingfähig  Das hier im Forum mache ich nur nebenbei 

Zur Crucial: Vor ein paar Tagen kam ein Firmware-Update, das nochmal ~20% Performancesteigerung bringt


----------



## Tenergy (3. September 2011)

So Leute danke erstmal für die Hilfe alles ist schon bestellt und es ist heute alles gekommen. Eingebaut habe ich schon alles jedoch fällt mir die Verkabelung schwer. Meine erste Frage ist, dass beim Mainboard so ein Asus Q-connector dabei war und ich alle Kabel vom Frontpanel die da rein gehören rein gesteckt habe. Danach waren noch 4 wie soll ich sagen  Metallstäbchen (ihr wisst schon wo man die Stecker draufsteckt) frei wo ich dann einen kleinen Lautsprecher habe der dabei war, da auf dem Connector unten diesen Stäbchen Speaker 5V stand. 

Meine zweite Frage ist wo rein ich den HD-Audio stecker vom Frontpanel reinstecken soll, da ich noch keinen Platz gefunden habe. 

Danke für eure antworten von meiner seite kommen bestimmt noch mehr Fragen.

Tenergy


----------



## Tenergy (3. September 2011)

Hat keiner von euch eine Idee oder kann mir ein bisschen bei der Verkabelung helfen?


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Der HD-Audio Stecker kommt ans Board. Wo genau, musst Du schon im Handbuch nachschauen  Bei mir ist es unten links. Wenn Du auch einen AC97-Stecker hast, den musst Du nicht anschließen, das ist ein älterer Standard.


----------



## Tenergy (3. September 2011)

Leider steht in meiner Anleitung nichts davon und ich finde die im allgemeinen auch sehr unvollständig, da nicht gezeigt wird wo die kabel genau hinkommen manche werden noch nicht mal erwähnt...


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Welches Board hast Du denn genommen? Dann schau ich mal nach.


----------



## Tenergy (3. September 2011)

Das Asus P8P67


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Und welches genau? Das normale, Pro, Evo, Deluxe, LE, ATX oder µATX...?


----------



## Tenergy (3. September 2011)

Das normale


----------



## Tenergy (3. September 2011)

Ic habe noch ein Frage also beim Netzteil waren Kbel dabei die Zusammengehangen haben und vom Kabel gingen jeweils mehrere Anschlüsse ab, ist es Schlimm wenn man die nicht alle benutzt weil die hängen dann ja so frei in der Luft herum.


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Dann ist der Anschluss unten links, also unter dem untersten PCI-Slot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tenergy (3. September 2011)

Die nummer 18 richtig?


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Jup. Woanders dürfte der Audio-Stecker auch nicht passen. Aber wenn er ohne Gewaltanwendung nicht reingeht, lass es  und sag hier bescheid


----------



## Tenergy (3. September 2011)

Könntest du dich vielleicht noch zu meinem Beitrag #66 äußern? Weiol bin mir unsicher ob das so richtig ist.


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Das ist vollkommen normal, wenn ein paar Anschlüsse frei bleiben.


----------



## Tenergy (3. September 2011)

Ich bin wirklich ein bisschen verwirrt ich habe einen 12V P8 Stecker und habe ihn beim Mainboard eingesteckt. Der 12V P8 Stecker hat 2x4 Löcher aber ich habe noch einen anderen der direkt aus dem Netzteil mit 2x2 Löchern. Den 12V P8 musste ich erst am Netzteil einstecken. Ist der 12V P8 nun richtig am 2ten Stromanschluss vom Mainboard bzw was muss man mit dem anderen 2x2 Stecker machen? (Ich weiß ich Frage viel, ich habe aber keine Lust, dass ich den Pc anmache und dann eine Rauchwolke aus ihm aufsteigt also frage ich lieber einmal mehr)


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Das Board braucht 1x den 24pin Stromstecker und 1x den 8pin. Dann passt das. Die Grafikkarte braucht auch 2x 6pin-Anschlüsse.

Funktioniert der Feuerlöscher?


----------



## Tenergy (3. September 2011)

Ok hat sich jetzt geklärt ich muss den 4x4 verwenden das ist der neue. Mir ist nur schleierhaft warum man dann nicht gleich nur einen einbaut naja egal. Jetzt habe ich noch 1 Kabel von dem ich vorerst nicht weiß wo ich es auf dem mainbord montieren soll und zwar ist es das Kabel, was vo Frontpanel eSATA anschluss des Gehäuses kommt. Habe lange gesucht aber leider keine Stelle gefunden.


----------



## Tenergy (3. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Funktioniert der Feuerlöscher?



Sei nicht so gemein ich versuche mein bestes damit genau das nicht passiert.


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Tenergy schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich noch 1 Kabel von dem ich vorerst nicht weiß wo ich es auf dem mainbord montieren soll und zwar ist es das Kabel, was vo Frontpanel eSATA anschluss des Gehäuses kommt. Habe lange gesucht aber leider keine Stelle gefunden.



Das kannst Du an einen freien SATA-Port anschließen. Wenn Du keine eSATA nutzen willst, kannst Du ihn auch weglassen.

Ist der Feuerlöscher regelmäßig TÜV-geprüft worden?


----------



## Tenergy (3. September 2011)

Das ist voll demotivierend Softy jeder muss mal anfangen


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Das sollte eher aufheiternd wirken  Das klappt schon, keine Sorge


----------



## Tenergy (3. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte braucht auch 2x 6pin-Anschlüsse.



Also habe ein 6 Pin Kabel auf dem VGA2 steht das habe ich jetzt vom PCIe 2 Port des Netzteils zur Graka gelegt. 

Das VGA1 Kabel hat auch 6 Pins jedoch sind drekt daneben 2 weitere, sodass man es zum 8 Piner machen kann. Auf der Graka finde ich einen 6 und einen 8 Pin anschluss. Jetzt gehe ich davon aus, dass ich das VGA1 Kabel mit 6 bzw 8 Pins in den Anschluss mit 8 Pins der Graka stecken muss oder muss man aus welchem Grund auch immer nur 6 Pins verwenden.

Bitte sag das das richtig ist

edit: Das Vga1 Kabel kommt dann natürlich zum PCIe Port 1


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Wenn die Graka einen 6pin und einen 8pin Anschluss hat, müssen beide voll belegt sein. Also 1x 6pin und 1x6+2 pin


----------



## Tenergy (3. September 2011)

So ich glaube ich bin fast fertig habe jetzt SSD und HDD verkabelt mit Strom und SATA Kabel jeweils. Graka ist auch verkbelt. Mainboard auch soweit mit dem 24er und 8er Pin Stromkabel. 
Am Laufwerk hinten sind ein Großer und ein Kleiner Anschluss der große ist für Strom und der kleine für ein SATA Kabel?

Beim Kühler muss ich nur den kleinen Stecker anschließen oder? Weißt du wo am mainboard oder direktr am Netzteil? Habe den Macho HR 02. Ist das nur der kleine Stecker der vom Lüfter weg geht?


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Jup. Der Stecker vom CPU-Kühler-Lüfter muss ans Board, und zwar an den 4pin-Anschluss (der müsste CPU_FAN heißen)

edit: ganz oben, links von den RAM-Slots.


----------



## Tenergy (3. September 2011)

Ist das nun richtig was ich geschrieben habe:

Am Laufwerk hinten sind ein Großer und ein Kleiner Anschluss der große ist für Strom und der kleine für ein SATA Kabel?


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Jup. Andersrum passt es ja auch gar nicht  Das ist schon idiotensicher gemacht


----------



## Tenergy (3. September 2011)

Muss das SATA Kabel vom Laufwerk in den SATA Port neben denen von den Festplatten, also in den nicht ganz so schnellen?


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Auch das ist egal. Denn SATA 3 ist abwärtskompatibel, und kein Brenner der Welt braucht SATA3.


----------



## Tenergy (3. September 2011)

Und den Strom bekommt das Laufwerk dann von einem der Drives ausgänge des Netzteils?


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Der Strom kommt vom SATA-Stromstecker des Netzteils.


----------



## Tenergy (3. September 2011)

Ja das ist ja das Kabel was Drive Port vom Netzteil steckt


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Deinen Satz verstehe ich nicht, aber Du  kannst da wie gesagt beim Laufwerk gar nichts falsch anschließen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

Schau einfach nach den Sata Stromsteckern am Netzteilstrang, dann wird das schon was.


----------



## Tenergy (3. September 2011)

So ich glaube ich habe eigentlich alles angeschlossen:

Mainboard
Kühler
Graka
Festplatten
Laufwerk
Die Kabel vom Frontpanel habe ich auch am Mainboard montiert. 

Beim anschluss der Graka bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Habe vom Netzteil PCIe Port 1 und 2 Jeweils einen 6 Pin bzw 8 Pin Kabel angeschlossen. Jedoch habe ich noch einen 6 Pin Grafikkartenanschluss und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich nicht den verwenden muss. 

Sieht so aus: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...04-20pin-20to-206-20pin-20power-20adapter.jpg

Weil beim Netzteil war ein 6 Pin Stromkabel dabei jedoch war dieses Kabel bei der Graka dabei

Vielleicht könnt ihr schreiben ob ich alles soweit angeschlossen oder ob noch was fehlt bzw ob ich vllt das 6 Pin Kabel wechseln muss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

Den brauchst du nicht.
Der ist nur dann von Nöten, wenn das Netzteil kein PCIe Stecker hat, deins hat aber welche.


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

Müsste alles passen.


----------



## Tenergy (4. September 2011)

Danke dann bin ich beruhigt. Meint ihr ich kann versuchen den PC zu Starten?


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

Ja.


----------



## Tenergy (4. September 2011)

Werde es heute doch nicht mehr versuchen, da das Windows aufsetzen ja auch noch seine Zeit braucht. Ich schreibe hier Morgen ob alles geklappt hat.


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

Windows installieren dauert 15 Minuten, gibts da so ein How to für.


----------



## Tenergy (4. September 2011)

So jab den Pc jetzt angemacht und läuft auuch alles soweit nur das Problem ist, dass der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt und behauptet er bekommt kein Signal...

Wisst ihr woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

Hast Du vielleicht aus Versehen einen Abstandshalter zuviel eingebaut (zwischen Board und Gehäuse)? Die Grafikkarte hat 2x Strom, und das Board auch?

Gibt es einen Piep-Ton beim Hochfahren? Oder mehrere?


----------



## Tenergy (4. September 2011)

Hat sich mitlerweile geklärt ich habe gelesen, dass es vielleicht am RAM liegt, umd habe dann einfach die Steckplätze gewechselt


----------



## Tenergy (4. September 2011)

So habe jetzt windows draufgemacht nur leider ist der Pc beim expandieren der windowsdaten bei56% stehengeblieben jetzt schon seit 10 minuten und auch die maus ist tot. Was soll ich machen ist es schlimm wenn ich den pc ausmache und alles nochmal neu mache?


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

Nein. Mach den Rechner aus, oder drücke die Reset-Taste und probiers nochmal.


----------



## Tenergy (4. September 2011)

Also die Instlalation hat geklappt und alle lief soweit, jedoch erkannte der Pc die HDDfestplatte nicht. Also bin ich über eim Menü in eine Übersicht gekommen, wo man beide Festplatten sehen konnte. Dann habe ich einen rechtsklick auf die 1Tb festplatte gemacht und da stand dann Partitierung aktivieren, ich wollte ihr eigentlich einen namen zuweisen also :E zum beispiel also habe ich sie einfach als aktiv eingestellt und die ssd auch dann kam bei der hdd eine warnung,dass der Pc dadurch vielleicht nicht mehr geht und so wsr es nach dem neustart dann auch und jetzt kommt immer die meldung bootmgr fehlt 
Strg+Alt+Entf zum Neustart

Wenn ich das gemavht habe kam wieder dasselbe...


----------



## Tenergy (4. September 2011)

Das menü hierß übrigens datenträgerverwaltung


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

Wie ist denn die Bootreihenfolge im  BIOS eingestellst? Da muss die Systemplatte an erster Stelle stehen.


----------



## Tenergy (4. September 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt noch zwei Probleme:

1. Der Pc freezt nach einer gewissen zeit ein... Kühler habe ich schon wieder neu montiert aber zeigt keine Wirkung

2. Der Pc lässt sich nicht mit dem Lan-Kabel ans internet anschließen. Ich will ihn mit meinem heimetzwerk verbinden aber er will dass ich einen Netzwerkadaptertreiber installiere ich weiß aber nicht wie oder welchen, da ich kein ja an dem Pc ja kein Internet habe.

Eins noch sind auf der CD die beim mainboard dabei war vielleicht treiber drauf? Oder ist da nur hilfszeug drauf?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

DAs Einfrieren kann am RAM liegen.

Den Lan Trieber brauchst du, ohne gehts nicht. Lade ihn dir doch von der Herstellerseite runter.


----------



## Tenergy (4. September 2011)

Ram habe ich jetzt in slot 2und 4 vorhin in slot 1 und 3 gabs nur blackscreen ich würde ja den treiber laden geht das auch auf einem anderen Pc und dann per usb stick. Auf den neuen pc ? 

welche Treiber brauche ich denn noch alles?


----------



## Tenergy (4. September 2011)

Also habe die Ramriegel getauscht aber ändert nichts soll ich es vieleicht nochmal mit slot 1 und 3 versuchen oder hast du noch eine andere Idee


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

Versuch es mal mit nur einem RAM Riegel. 

Grafikkarten-Treiber brauchst Du noch, welche Karte hast Du?


----------



## Tenergy (4. September 2011)

Also mit einem ram riegel ging garnix...

Habe die amd 6950 internet geht jetzt durch den lan treiber aber er freezt halt immernoch. Außerdem kommt mir es so vor als wäre der cpu sehr warm im bios werden 42 grad angezeigt ist das normal habe nicht wirklich was anspruchvolles gemacht


----------



## Tenergy (4. September 2011)

Keiner eine idee?


----------



## Softy (4. September 2011)

Installier mal Core Temp. Welche Temperaturen werden da angezeigt?


----------



## Tenergy (4. September 2011)

Also bei core temp wird 32 grad ca. Angezeigt das ist denke ich normal.

Eine frage habe ich noch weil die freezes immernoch auftreten, ist vielleicht uf der dvd die beim mainboard dabei war was drauf, mit dem man die freezes beheben kann weil die dvd habe ich aus irgendeinem grund enicht mehr und bin mir sicher das eine dabei war steht auch im handbuch


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2011)

Ist denn im Geräte Manager noch was offen?


----------

